# Red Tiger Lotus for 10 gallon?



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Is Nymphaea zenkeri 'Red' (Red Tiger Lotus) too big for a 10 gallon? I am thinking of making this a centerpiece plant for my new 10 gallon betta tank but it seems that it can get huge!

Other plants will include crypts, anubias, bacopa carolina, and maybe some water sprite since it seems to find it's way in every tank I have LOL! I will also be trying Ludwiga Repens HOPING it will show at least a blush color in my tank. I am really wanting some red accents, but know that will be tough in a low light/low tech tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The Red Tiger Lotus will do just fine in your 10 gal - just keep it well trimmed - you can train it to remain modest-sized. It will look great.


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have one in my 15 long


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> The Red Tiger Lotus will do just fine in your 10 gal - just keep it well trimmed - you can train it to remain modest-sized. It will look great.


Is there a specific way to trim them, or do you just cut off the stems that grow too long?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Cut the stems that grow too long or grow leafs that are too big. It can be done, but I feel like there are smaller lotus like N. stellatus that might work better that way. Then again, tiger lotus seems to be easier to come by. No harm in trying it out.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, you should cut off the stems at the base each & every time you note that one is pushing up towards the water surface of the tank. Over time that produces the tendency for the plant to remain low (no more than approx. 5"-6" high) and get slightly bushier, rather than tall & 'leggy'.
Here's an example of 2 Red Tiger Lotuses I kept 'trained' in my planted discus tank. Those 2 plants were over a year old when the pics were taken.

http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


----------



## iLOVEnanos (Jun 6, 2013)

discuspaul said:


> Yes, you should cut off the stems at the base each & every time you note that one is pushing up towards the water surface of the tank. Over time that produces the tendency for the plant to remain low (no more than approx. 5"-6" high) and get slightly bushier, rather than tall & 'leggy'.
> Here's an example of 2 Red Tiger Lotuses I kept 'trained' in my planted discus tank. Those 2 plants were over a year old when the pics were taken.
> 
> http://s1105.photobucket.com/albums/h357/discuspaul/Sept2011


Gorgeous! Thanks for the info


----------



## fish_22 (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok, thanks!


----------

